# “Streaming Setup”



## john.abell (10 mo ago)

I am trying to enable streaming to the app from a supported TiVo Box. I get as far as selecting both in and out of home streaming, and accepting TOS. Then I consistently get this error message:

”There was a problem connecting to your streaming device. Make sure you have set up your out of home streaming while connected to your home network. If you have, there may be a problem with your current network. Please try again later.”

Both the app and the box are on the same network — it is eero, which I have read causes some connectivity issues with guided setup. I’ve had none — but I can’t get this to work.

Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Is your eero setup as your main router? Or are you using some other device as your main router, with the main eero box connected to a LAN port on that router?

'gist: Is your eero set up as the main router, bridged from the main router, or double-NAT'd ?

see also: https://support.eero.com/hc/en-us/a...my-eero-if-I-want-to-keep-my-existing-router-


----------



## john.abell (10 mo ago)

If I understand: eero is wired into the ISP-provided router. Everything is on the eero network. Router has its own wireless network, which I ignore.


----------



## TonyBlunt (Jan 28, 2014)

john.abell said:


> I am trying to enable streaming to the app from a supported TiVo Box. I get as far as selecting both in and out of home streaming, and accepting TOS. Then I consistently get this error message:
> 
> ”There was a problem connecting to your streaming device. Make sure you have set up your out of home streaming while connected to your home network. If you have, there may be a problem with your current network. Please try again later.”
> 
> ...


I am in the same situation. OOH streaming has worked for me for several years, but now this problem. I did one thing that got it to work, but that also screwed by in-home setup. However it may point someone in the right direction.
Details:-

My home network is a Romeo plus two Minis. They communicate via the Moca network.
I tried changing the Romeo network to wifi, and lo and behold streaming setup and streaming worked.
Of course now the Minis do not see the Romeo.
When I go away I suppose I can always do this, and set it back to Moca when I return because there will be no-one using the home devices while i am away, but that seems ridiculous.


----------



## TonyBlunt (Jan 28, 2014)

TonyBlunt said:


> I am in the same situation. OOH streaming has worked for me for several years, but now this problem. I did one thing that got it to work, but that also screwed by in-home setup. However it may point someone in the right direction.
> Details:-
> 
> My home network is a Romeo plus two Minis. They communicate via the Moca network.
> ...



Anyone figure this out?


----------



## rscottb916 (5 mo ago)

I've been experiencing this problem too. I'm using the standalone Stream device on a 7th Gen iPad, iOS 15.6.1. I can access the Roamio via the app, but it will not stream, in home or out of home. When I run the set up, I get the error as described above trying either in home or out and both. 

My phone is a Motorola running Android and it works fine. I just tested both to be sure. iPad failed, Phone worked fine. 

Not a solution, but I thought more info may help point to the problem. I can test an iPhone tonight. Does anyone have info on whether an Android tablet works or not?


----------



## ADent (Jan 7, 2000)

My Bolt died and I dug it my premiere 4 tuner. And the TiVo stream. 

I can steam/download at home to my phone via TiVo app. But OOH gets me the setup streaming popup.
It says I have to be on the same network to setup. I switch back to home network and it just works.

I can go in the menu and do setup - but even though successful OOH streaming doesn’t actually work.
Hmmmm


----------



## ADent (Jan 7, 2000)

TonyBlunt said:


> I tried changing the Romeo network to wifi, and lo and behold streaming setup and streaming worked.


So the Roamio is using built in wifi and the Stream is wired into the router, right?


----------



## JayOtter (Apr 2, 2017)

I tried that setup, still no go for OOH.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlsellers (May 30, 2003)

john.abell said:


> I am trying to enable streaming to the app from a supported TiVo Box. I get as far as selecting both in and out of home streaming, and accepting TOS. Then I consistently get this error message:
> 
> ”There was a problem connecting to your streaming device. Make sure you have set up your out of home streaming while connected to your home network. If you have, there may be a problem with your current network. Please try again later.”
> 
> ...


Did anyone find a fix for this? I started having this issue, on top of the $%*G! Middlemind Error, earlier this summer, and it's still an issue. Since I spend a fair amount of time pet-sitting away from home, this has been an incredibly frustrating issue.


----------



## Marcsand (4 mo ago)

dlsellers said:


> Did anyone find a fix for this? I started having this issue, on top of the $%*G! Middlemind Error, earlier this summer, and it's still an issue. Since I spend a fair amount of time pet-sitting away from home, this has been an incredibly frustrating issue.


Hi John - I ran into the same issue, same message, and I resolved it by enabling Local Network Permissions on my iPad: TiVo App for iOS: Troubleshooting.


----------



## TonyBlunt (Jan 28, 2014)

ADent said:


> So the Roamio is using built in wifi and the Stream is wired into the router, right?


Streaming from the Romeo, I do not have a Stream device.


----------

